# I have $350 to spend



## bertro (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello all, I am new to this forum and air gun hunting. I just sold a handgun no longer needed and wish to purchase the best air rifle I can get for $325-$400 I would like iron sights with a scope rail option. Please chime in on the best for my money. Thanks Robert


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Look around the air rifle forum and the rabbit and squirrel hunting forum and you will find many suggestions.


----------



## bertro (Sep 1, 2006)

Well I bought a gamo whisperer and I unboxed it to see a polymer barrel and returned the next day. Just an old school thing. Purchased a Mod. 34 .177 and thought I was happy untill I kept reading all of the forums and returned it for a .22 Mod. 34 and now my obsessed self is very happy I love the way it shoots and will have it tuned soon. Robert


----------

